# A Navy Vessel is Being Named After a Living Marine Sgt. Major Medal of Honor winner



## Pecos (Nov 13, 2020)

I thought that this was particularly important since Sgt. Major Canley, a black retired Marine, is still alive to see this honor bestowed on him. Certain classes of Navy Ships are routinely named after Marine heroes, but it is rare that it happens while they are still alive.

https://www.military.com/daily-news...anley-vietnam-war-hero.html?ESRC=eb_201112.nl

It often happens that the military leads the way in changing society. The Navy seems to be particularly tuned to this in recent years and it makes me proud. When I first joined the Navy in 1960, racism still ran rampant and while that has been drastically reduced, it is still there. 

This honor also illustrates the close relationship between the Navy and the Marine Corps. If you are ever lucky enough to attend a Navy or Marine Birthday Ball, you will witness the tributes that the two services pay to each other. It is very emotional to me.

I am very opposed to the recent suggestions suggestions that the Marine Corp be reduced in size or eliminated, in fact it makes me angry.


----------



## 911 (Nov 13, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I thought that this was particularly important since Sgt. Major Canley, a black retired Marine, is still alive to see this honor bestowed on him. Certain classes of Navy Ships are routinely named after Marine heroes, but it is rare that it happens while they are still alive.
> 
> https://www.military.com/daily-news...anley-vietnam-war-hero.html?ESRC=eb_201112.nl
> 
> ...


I heard that they want to eliminate their tank battalions and boots on the ground units. Big mistake in my book and not because I am bias. If we go into a war with another Mideastern country, they will wish that they had these units still active. Planes can't find all of the targets. 

When I went to Vietnam, near the end, we were engaged almost daily. The enemy had the upper hand on us for a variety of reasons, but most of all because they had home field advantage and knew where the tunnels were. When we found a tunnel, we would send down a tunnel rat or maybe just throw in a few grenades. When the grenade discharged, you could feel the ground under your feet shake. Besides fighting the NVA, we also had to fight Charlie. There were times when it was hard to distinguish who was Charlie.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 14, 2020)

What a wonderful honor!  And more wonderful is that he's alive to witness it.  Thank you for your service Major Canley!


----------



## Gaer (Nov 14, 2020)

Nice to hear of something good happening for a change!  What an honor!


----------



## Chet (Nov 14, 2020)

Pecos said:


> This honor also illustrates the close relationship between the Navy and the Marine Corps. If you are ever lucky enough to attend a Navy or Marine Birthday Ball, you will witness the tributes that the two services pay to each other. It is very emotional to me.



Bob Hope once made the following joke when visiting troops during WW2. "The reason the Navy has Marines on board is so the sailors have somebody to dance with." It got a big laugh.


----------

